# Dragon DX courtesy of whiskeymilitia



## Guest (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm just gonna put this one out there...my new Dragon DX goggles are so hot. I just got them today, and I can't put them down. There's something about getting new gear that pumps me up so much for the upcoming season, especially when you get it at a killer price. I grabbed these hotties off of whiskeymilitia.com for only $29.99 ($35ish with shipping)...I got the Corona style ones. They even came with an extra lens and beer cozy!


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2007)

Nice only 29.99, I justs snagged the Dragon Mace's for 50 bones. I hear ya though. I have a completely new set up this year and I'm all sorts of anxious to get to the mountain. As soon as I'm finished playing Army over here in butt crack Germnay, I'm going straight to Austria...hopefully in a couple days ^_^


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

Lasto said:


> Nice only 29.99, I justs snagged the Dragon Mace's for 50 bones. I hear ya though. I have a completely new set up this year and I'm all sorts of anxious to get out this year. As soon as I'm finished playing Army over here in butt crack Germnay, I'm going straight to Austria...hopefully in a couple days ^_^


SERIOUSLY!
this year i have brand new EVERYTHING
2 new jackets
new pants( along with the old ones)
new boots
new board
new bindings
new goggles (same Maces you got from WM!)
new helmet
new gloves
and a whole bunch of new waxing accessories
and tuning tools.
i spent too much money this year, but
im hoping it'll last so next year i wont have
to buy anything except another season pass.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2007)

landonk5 said:


> SERIOUSLY!
> this year i have brand new EVERYTHING
> 2 new jackets
> new pants( along with the old ones)
> ...


Nice! Well do tell...what are your new toys?

I didn't mean too but i sold my soul to Burton this year...like i said the dealer made me a pretty nice package offer. Plus i didn't have to pay that overseas shipping fee. \m/

08' 164 Burton Bullet
07' Burton MIssion LTD's Bindings
ANd he threw in a Burton 166 Board Bag, and some pretty nice Burton GLoves
08' Burton Moto boots
the Mace's
and some volcom jacket and pants. 

Yeah i was planning on getting some Burton boots but not turn into a complete Burton whore. But for boots, bindings, board, bag, and gloves it was $525. SO i gave in.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2007)

djcuba908 said:


> .I got the Corona style ones. They even came with an extra lens and beer cozy!



its official...


i hate you  




:dunno:


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2007)

I ordered all new stuff this year too for my wife and myself. Proforms had me buying a bit extra this year.

Board - 152 Ride Kink & 156 SkateBanana
Bindings - Ride Alphas and Burton Lexa
Boots - DC Allegiance and Scouts
Pants - Cappel Wallingfords
Gloves - Ronin Vinyls (they were cheap so I will see what I think when they get here.
First Layers
Wheelie Travel Bag
tools and tuning gear
hoodies (including the ridiculous Burton Sleeper hoodie)


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2007)

storrisch said:


> hoodies (including the ridiculous Burton Sleeper hoodie)


LOL Burton has some goofy stuff. I tried on a jacket the other day that had a built in vest...like a vest that you were with a tuxedo or under a blazer. But ya know...i have to admit there was a small part of me that wanted to buy it...got much smaller after seeing the $300 price tag


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

OK well i got a new
Burton Element Jacket
DC Avalanche Jacket
Burton Vent Pants
Lib Tech TRS
Burton P1
DC Park boots
Dragon Maces
Protec Freecarve
Burton MIttens and some other gloves
A waxing kit
$30 worth of wax
and contacts so my glasses wont fog up in my goggles.
and a season pass.

i really hope im not coming off to everyone as bragging and
stuck up on how i got all new gear, im just so excited and
i want to go boarding so bad so i can finally use all this
stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2007)

landonk5 said:


> OK well i got a new
> Burton Element Jacket
> DC Avalanche Jacket
> Burton Vent Pants
> ...


I feel that. I cant wait to get out on my new board and bindings this year!!


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

Soon I'll post up my new purchases for this season.
I'm still weighting out what I need vs what I want.


----------

